# UP taxidermist



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

Just moved to the Marquette area and shot a nice Buck yesterday that i would like to get mounted. Any recomendations of a Taxidermist in the area? and what can i expect to pay for this (shoulder mount)?


----------

